# köderfischbecken?



## pinki (16. Oktober 2009)

hallo.
ich plane mir ein köderfischbechen zuzulegen
da ich es allerdings draussen im schoppen stellen müsste lauf ich gefahr das ich nach einigen tagen tiefsttemperaturen ein kaputtes becken vorfinde,denn der schoppen ist nicht geheizt.
keller hab ich keinen.
nun meine idee
um das becken nicht isolieren zu müssen mit massenhaft styropor hab ich mir gedacht ich nehm gleich ne alte ausgediente kühltruhe mit deckel
das ding ist isoliert und würde tiefen temperaturen sicher stand halten
aber wie siehts aus mit der dichtigkeit

sind kühltruhen wasserdicht???
um nicht erst eine  kaufen zu müssen damit ich nacher feststelle das wasser rausläuft frage ich euch

vorteil im sommer wenn das ding draussen steht heizt sich das wasser nicht auf,ein isolierter deckel ist vorhanden,sie ist transportabel wegen rollen,unempfindlich gegen gegenstände die evtl mal dranfallen,wenig bis keine algen weil es ist ja dunkel(evtl sichtglas in den deckel einbauen)
gross genug für etliche fische

hat wer das schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## schwedenklausi (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Wenn Du die Kühltruhe mit einer Glasfaser Matte auskleidest bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.

schwedenklausi


----------



## Crotalus (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Aber nicht das dir dann alle Fische ersticken, so eine Kühltruhe ist ziemlich luftundurchlässig^^


----------



## pinki (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

ne dafür wird im deckel ein loch eingearbeitet
futterloch


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Besteht Interesse an einem 200x50x50cm Aquarium, komplett?


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

KAufe dir ne ersatzt pumpe fürn köfieimer und bau die inne truhe ein mom ich such dir mal was raus .....https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront das ist nen innefilter reinigt das becken für 2€ is das spott billig und dar ist auch noch ne pumpe und wenn du dann nochmal auf shopp gehst und dann aquaristik und aquarien dann guck dir mal das aquarium an ;D


Aber ich finde deine idde mit der kühltruhe gut könnte ich auch mal probierern


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

kauf dir im Baumarkt ne 200 oder 300l Garten-Regenwassertonne.
sind nicht so teuer und geht klasse damit ...
ich hatte unten ne Pumpe mit Filter drin und oben plätscherte das Wasser durch nen Schlauch wieder rein ... so kam Sauerstoff rein und er froh da nicht zu


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

3 links? sry und das mit ner 500l truhe überlesen sry^^


----------



## pinki (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

also vorweg das mit der regentonne klappt im winter nicht wenn es minus 10 grad sind,das dingen steht schliesslich den ganzen winter draussen.
filter und pumpe plus ausströmstein sind vorhanden
es geht eigentlich nur darum ob das ding dicht ist und ob schon eher jemand auf den gedanken gekommen ist wegen erfahrungen austauschen und so
wenn ja dann wird das mein nächstes köfibecken.werde dann fotos präsentieren.


----------



## eifler77 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Also

Ich finde das das eine echt s....#q:c#q:cIdee ist.
Ich bin der Meinung das man Mörder und Kinderschender so   Wegsperren solllte,aber auf keinen fall Tiere so Wegsperren soll.
Auch die brauchen ihr natürliches Tageslicht,und sollten nicht so gehalten werden,ich bin echt kein grüner,aber das geht garnicht.
Wenn es jemandem zuviel ist die Tiere Artgerecht zu hältern,und dementsprechend was zu bauen,der sollte sich seinen Fisch im Laden kaufen,weil das ist auch einfacher. 
:v:v:v:v:v:v

Sorry,mache mir bestimmt gerade wieder Freunde fürs Leben,
aber das sehe ich nunmal so.


----------



## baasel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

also soweit ich weiß sind zumindest ältere truhen dicht wenn sie irgendwo aussen nen ventil habe zum wasser ablassen nach dem abtauen.
andere ohne ventil haben ne ständige öffnung.

meine eltern hatten beide varianten und die dichte hab ich für köfis genommen.

woran du nur denken solltest das die riesige menge an wasser nach aussen drückt, dafür sind die teile nicht gebaut. ich hatte meine knapp halb voll da hat sie sich schon angefangen zu wölben. hab dann kurz nachgerechnet, waren ca 300 liter drin, und das reicht ja auch.

und eins noch zum schluss: es geht nur mit truhen die mit schaum isoliert sind sonst bricht dir der kunststoff weg innen.

aber da deine ja draussen steht wäre es ja nicht so tragisch wenn die ganze sache platzt


----------



## baasel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

@ eifler: er baut doch ein fenster rein....

aber ohne hast schon recht, licht brauchen sie, ohne machen die fische das nur wenige tage mit, dann wars das gewesen


----------



## eifler77 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



baasel schrieb:


> @ eifler: er baut doch ein fenster rein....
> 
> aber ohne hast schon recht, licht brauchen sie, ohne machen die fische das nur wenige tage mit, dann wars das gewesen




Also ich habe das oben gelesen

ne dafür wird im deckel ein loch eingearbeitet
futterloch 		

Und futterlöcher sind in der regel kleine löcher,und keine Öfnungen oder gar Fenster.


----------



## baasel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

ja, mag sein das ich dann was falsch verstanden hab...

aber je nachdem wieviel wasser reinkommt passt der deckel sowieso nicht mehr. bei mir halb voll, aber deckel zu konntest vergessen. 
gut, mir war es egal, hatte sowieso schon ne plexiglasplatte besorgt die drauf kam und gut war das dann


----------



## pinki (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

mach nich so ne welle
das es kein loch von 2 x 2 cm ist dürfte wohl jedem klar sein
um dich zu beruhigen die klappe ist aus durchsichtigem plexiglas und das stück steht hier schon fertig in der ecke und hat die maße50cm x70cm und das dürfte ausreichen
bevor du jemanden hier anklagst
wenn du auch angler bist der seine köfis mit ans wasser nimmt frage ich dich wie gross dein behälter für wieviele fische ist  sicher son 12 liter eimer mit 8 fischen und das reicht bei weitem nicht nur mal so am rande erwähnt

will hier keinen streit vom zaun brechen aber das hätte man auch etwas netter sagen/schreiben können.
erst nachfragen und dann klagen wenns berechtigt ist und nicht umgekehrt


----------



## eifler77 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



pinki schrieb:


> mach nich so ne welle
> das es kein loch von 2 x 2 cm ist dürfte wohl jedem klar sein
> um dich zu beruhigen die klappe ist aus durchsichtigem plexiglas und das stück steht hier schon fertig in der ecke und hat die maße50cm x70cm und das dürfte ausreichen
> bevor du jemanden hier anklagst
> ...




Also ich habe meine Köfis in 2 mal 1100 Litern wasser,welche jetzt zum Winterhin auf ein mal 1100 liter reduziert werden,welche ich am WE isolieren werde.
In diesen Tanks hältere ich sie,und das klappt super.

Das also zu deinem satz

erst nachfragen und dann klagen wenns berechtigt ist und nicht umgekehrt[/QUOTE]


----------



## biotoecus (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Hallo pinkie,

also meiner Meinung nach gefriert das Wasser inner Kühltruhe genauso wie inner Regentonne, nur mit eins bis zwei Tagen Verzögerung. Dafür hast du das Eis dann auch diese Zeit länger. Wenn es eine Woche Minus hat, friert das Zeug auf (oder zu), wenn du nicht irgend eine Wärmequelle dazutust.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, biotoecus.


----------



## pinki (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

ich sprach davon wie du sie ans wasser bekommstdie möglichkeit mit diesen "containern"fällt weg
passen nicht durch die tür und der garten hinten ist komplett zu


nochwas  es muss hier kein zank geben
das ist ein board wo erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden
und der thread heist basteln und selbermachen
also sind ratschläge und verbesserungsvorschläge angebracht aber in normalem ton
fertig
die frage war lediglich ob die dinger dicht sind oder nicht


----------



## eifler77 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



pinki schrieb:


> ich sprach davon wie du sie ans wasser bekommstdie möglichkeit mit diesen "containern"fällt weg
> passen nicht durch die tür und der garten hinten ist komplett zu
> 
> 
> ...




Nein zum Wasser transportiere ich sie in 30 Liter behältern,mit ca 20 Litern wasser drinn,da drann ist eine sauerstoffpumpe geschaltet die über einen Stromumwandler fürs KFZ läuft.

Und zanken möchte ich hier auch bestimmt nicht,nur wenn es sein muß.

Ich weiß ja nicht welche Form deine truhe hat,aber was ist denn wenn du ein Aquarium in einer größe besorgst welches da rein passt,und evt.am rand mit Styropor ausstopfst,nach unten müßte sie das gewicht tragen,mit Styro unterlegt.
und dann deine plexi platte oben drauf.


----------



## eifler77 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Weil kleine becken bekommt man bei kijiji für kleines geld,oder sogar umsonst.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

oder du gehst nach zoowest holst dir ein aquarium starter set für 39,00€ dar ist alles bei was du brauchst dann noch ne baum wurzel kies dann is gut danns telste dir das inne Wohnung ist dekorativ und wenn du was brauchst an köfi holste dir die Raus.Und am angelplatzt kann mann die fische am gerechtesten hältern in einem  VERNÜNFTIGEM setzkescher wenns erlaubt ist!


----------



## pinki (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

also pumpe und so hab ich alles
aquarium "im"haus fällt flach  ich habe 3 kleine kinder und da bin ich vorsichtig

so ich werd mir montag mal so eine truhe ansehen bei nem bekannten dann entscheidet sich ob es was wird oder nicht
versuch mal den wassertest wegen druck und so


----------



## eifler77 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> oder du gehst nach zoowest holst dir ein aquarium starter set für 39,00€ dar ist alles bei was du brauchst dann noch ne baum wurzel kies dann is gut danns telste dir das inne Wohnung ist dekorativ und wenn du was brauchst an köfi holste dir die Raus.Und am angelplatzt kann mann die fische am gerechtesten hältern in einem  VERNÜNFTIGEM setzkescher wenns erlaubt ist!



Sorry,das hatte ich vergessen,das ich sie dann in einem 3 oder 4 Meter setzkescher hälter wenn ich am see bin,nicht das jemand meint ich halte sie 2 oder 3 tage im Eimer.#d#d#d


----------



## Briese (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß du nicht mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst. Dann wäre die Idee mit der Kühltruhe gar nicht so übel. Aller dings ohne Wasser drin und eingeschaltet. Dann sind die Köfis schön tiefgefroren und gaaanz lange frisch.

Briese


----------



## backermann (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Schuldigung vorweg,
Ihr nehmt die Köfis aber schon noch zum Angeln?
Oder setzt Ihr euch mit nem 500 Liter Aquarium ans wasser streichelt sie die ganze Zeit und zeigt Ihnen wo Ihre Freunde so rumschwimmen,und was sie jetzt nicht mehr haben?
Das würde ich als Seelische Grausamkeit empfinden.


----------



## eifler77 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist ja wohl vollkommener Quatsch.... zuerst beschwerst Du Dich darüber, dass man Fische in einer Truhe hältert und dann soll man ein Aquarium in die Truhe stellen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Die Frage nach dem Sinn stelle ich mal lieber nicht...... aber nur soviel, wenn ich das Becken in die Truhe stelle habe ich dann noch weniger  Wasser für die Fische als vorher - richtig oder??
> 
> Und wo soll bitte schön der Unterschied zwischen der Truhe des TE und Deinem Wasserkontainer sein?? In beiden sind die Fische "eingesperrt" .... erst denken, dann posten ....



#q#q#q1.O.K du willst mich nicht verstehen.#q#q#q
das mit der Kühltruhe fand ich mist,weil du ja vorher nicht geschrieben hast das du eine große Plexi platte drauflegst,aber damit bekommen die fische ja tageslicht,sie bekommen zumindest tag und nacht mit.

2.mein kumpel hatte ein Becken in seiner Garage stehen,und ausser 2-3 mal am tag(beim öffnen) war es immer dunkel da drinn,und ihm starben immer die fische,seit dem ein Fenster eingebaut ist,hat das aufgehört,und ja er hat das becken vorher eingefahren,der filter lief 2 wochen an meinem Teich,und aus diesem haben wir auch 200 liter wasser geholt.

3. das dazu
 zuerst beschwerst Du Dich darüber, dass man Fische in einer Truhe hältert und dann soll man ein Aquarium in die Truhe stellen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Die Frage nach dem Sinn stelle ich mal lieber nicht...... 

Deine Idee finde ich doch garnicht schlecht( mit plexi deckel)
Aber da sie sich ausbeult wenn sie voll wasser ist dachte ich eben dran ein becken rein zu stellen,wenn dieses mit Styro unterbaut ist(in der Truhe) hält der boden das denke ich mal aus.
Wir gehen mal von diesen innen maßen aus 120x60x60 cm
wären also 432 liter volumen,das dann halb voll mit wasser = 216 liter,bei mehr bekommt sie dicke backen und platzt dir.
Und wenn du jetzt ein becken da rein stellst mit denn oben genanten maßen hast du deine 432 liter wasser in der truhe.
Ich bin halt nur scharf drauf möglist viel wasser zu haben,weil desto größer das becken ist,desto stabieler steht es,wassertechnich gesehen,und ich weiß wovon ich spreche.
Siehe hier   http://eifelmalawi.npage.de

4. da habe ich in keinem satz was GEGEN gesagt

Und wo soll bitte schön der Unterschied zwischen der Truhe des TE und Deinem Wasserkontainer sein?? In beiden sind die Fische "eingesperrt" .... erst denken, dann posten


----------



## Algon (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Briese schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß du nicht mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst. Dann wäre die Idee mit der Kühltruhe gar nicht so übel. Aller dings ohne Wasser drin und eingeschaltet. Dann sind die Köfis schön tiefgefroren und gaaanz lange frisch.
> 
> Briese


sehe ich auch so.
"Wildfänge" wegsperren ist eh nicht so gut. 
Auserdem möchte ich garnicht wissen wieviel Prozent von den Köfis trotz "guter" Pflege verrecken werden.

MfG Algon


----------



## eifler77 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Algon schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so.
> "Wildfänge" wegsperren ist eh nicht so gut.
> Auserdem möchte ich garnicht wissen wieviel Prozent von den Köfis trotz "guter" Pflege verrecken werden.
> 
> MfG Algon



Also da kann ich dich beruhigen,ich schätze mal das das unter 1 % sind,und der hätte auch im see verenden können.
Die sind die erste zeit(1-4 Tage ) sehr schreckhaft,sobald mann zum becken kommt,aber das legt sich dann.

gruß Dirk


----------



## Algon (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



eifler77 schrieb:


> Also da kann ich dich beruhigen,ich schätze mal das das unter 1 % sind,und der hätte auch im see verenden können.


von Hundert nur Einer, das glaube ich nicht, das wäre ja eine bessere Quote als bei Zuchtfischen. Aber gut, wenn es wirklich so sein sollte.

MfG Algon


----------



## eifler77 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Algon schrieb:


> von Hundert nur Einer, das glaube ich nicht, das wäre ja eine bessere Quote als bei Zuchtfischen. Aber gut, wenn es wirklich so sein sollte.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ja gut gerechnet,warum sollte ich lügen,kommt natürlich auf die menge der fische an,und die größe des beckens oder behälters.
Also ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern das mir dieses jahr einer kaput gegangen ist,selbst die ich aus Büdgenbach wieder mit bringe schwimmen munter weiter.

gruß Dirk


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



pinki schrieb:


> also vorweg das mit der regentonne klappt im winter nicht wenn es minus 10 grad sind,



klar geht das ! 
bei mir stand die Tonne ja auch nicht jahrelang im Wohnzimmer :m


----------



## pinki (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

ich riskiers aber lieber nicht
die tonnen kosten auch ihr geld wenn du ne vernünftige haben willst die nicht sofort kaputtgehen soll  
ne ausgediehnte kühltruhe gibts teilweise umsonst  sie kann ja ruhig defekt sein


----------



## Bobster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Regentonne geht hervorragend !
'hab ich auch schon einige male gemacht und das im Sauerland :q
Das wichtigste war das Wasser durch einen Filter oder
Ausströmstein in Bewegung zu halten, damit es nicht gefriert.
Falls doch, hab ich mit nem Tauchsieder wieder ein Loch
geschmolzen 

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Tröt durchgelesen,
aber....
Ich würde mir die Kühltruhe zusätzlich mit einer "Malerplane" auslegen, feste Qualität.
Ich wäre mir nicht sicher ob die Kunststoffinnenverkleidung
der Truhe so optimal für Wasser ist. Sie wird wahrscheinlich jede Menge Giftstoffe abgeben, denn sie ist ja nicht für Wasser gemacht.


----------



## Bobster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Als Filter in so einer Truhe würde ich einen
Hamburger Mattenfilter irgendwie einbauen.
Googel den mal.

Ich benutze diese Art des filterns im Kaltwasseraquarium
und in meinem "Warmwasserbecken"  !
Einfach, effektiv und zuverlässig.


----------



## eifler77 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Als Filter in so einer Truhe würde ich einen
> Hamburger Mattenfilter irgendwie einbauen.
> Googel den mal.
> 
> ...



Hallo
Das halte ich für eine nicht so gute Idee.
Weil da wei zu wenig strömung im becken ist,ich habe die Fluval 4 im Becken,die welzt 1000 liter die stunde mit nur 10 Watt verbrauch die stunde,und macht ordentlich strömung,und das ist es ja was er braucht,wegen des zufrierens,STRÖMUNG im obereren wasserbereich.
Die HMF habe ich in meinen Malawi Becken,da sind sie echt gut,aber da kann auch nix frieren.

Siehe hier
Ebay Nr .  190334494894
P.S die bekommst du gebraucht für um die 10 €uronen,und ist zudem super schnell sauber gemacht,kein lästiges ansaugen usw.
gruß Dirk


----------



## silo88 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

na hallo also ich würde mir ein 1000 l fass son großes mit gitterboden oder palette unten drunter besorgen (so habe ich es auch gemacht) da den deckel abgeschnitten bischen kies rein paar großen steine damit de köfis auch bischen schön haben und nen filter ran muss ja nicht immer laufen aber mit zeitschaltuhr geht auch...
das funzt wunderbar


----------



## Bobster (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

@eifler77
Du hast Dir die Antwort wieder selber gegeben 
Ich habe *von filtern*  geschrieben und Du von *Umwelzung/Strömung !*

Das sind 2 verschiedene Schuhe.
.....für die Wasserbewegung (Umwelzung) kann man einen
*zwecks* verhindern des zufrierens, einen Ausströmstein oder
einen Powerhead nehmen !


----------



## eifler77 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Bobster schrieb:


> @eifler77
> Du hast Dir die Antwort wieder selber gegeben
> Ich habe *von filtern*  geschrieben und Du von *Umwelzung/Strömung !*
> 
> ...



#q#q#q      Man oh man     #q#q#q

Der Fluval 4 ist ein FILTER,der ausserdem GÜNSTIG im Verbrauch ist und nebenbei ne menge STRÖMUNG macht,also 2 fliegen mit einer klappe,ich kann mir natürlich HMF  Ausströmstein und nen Powerhead da rein machen,da sind wir dann schnell bei 25-30 Watt die Stunde.


----------



## Perca84 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Hi, 

Aslo im prinzip ist deine idee ganz erfinderrisch! Aber,du brauchst unbedingt eine gute filteranlage ,aber kein so innenfilter schrott!!da kommst mit dem putzen ja nicht hinterher!!Dann muss der filter min. eine woche leer laufen,mit entsprechenden filter bakterien,sonst wird dein nitrit nitrat wert explodieren und alle fische TOT!!!! Dannn hast das problem mit licht,also deckel zu geht net,dennn sonst hast nach kurzer zeit eine algen pest,das heist kein suaerstoff und wieder alle fisch tot!!Ohne deckel ,werden alle fische rausspirngen!! Wieder alle .... 

Also überlege und informiere dich gut!!!


Gruß


----------



## Algon (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Perca84 schrieb:


> Ohne deckel ,werden alle fische rausspirngen!! Wieder alle ....


naja, man könnte den Fischen ja sagen,.........:q
Wiegesagt, eine Verlustrate bei Wildfängen, von weniger als 1% ist schwer zu glauben.

MfG Algon


----------



## eifler77 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, man könnte den Fischen ja sagen,.........:q
> Wiegesagt, eine Verlustrate bei Wildfängen, von weniger als 1% ist schwer zu glauben.
> 
> MfG Algon



Dann las es doch einfach.

Aber warum sollten mir die Köfis eher eingehen wie meine malawis?
Und da geht der preis pro tier bei 20 €uro los,bis hin zum Otopharynx lithobathes black orange dorsal zum preis von 100 euro je Tier.


----------



## Algon (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



eifler77 schrieb:


> Dann las es doch einfach.
> Aber warum sollten mir die Köfis eher eingehen wie meine malawis?


Sind deine Bundbarsche Wildfänge?



eifler77 schrieb:


> Und da geht der preis pro tier bei 20 €uro los,bis hin zum Otopharynx lithobathes black orange dorsal zum preis von 100 euro je Tier.


Und? 

MfG Algon

PS: Ist doch ok, wenn deine Verlustrate so gering ist.


----------



## eifler77 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



Algon schrieb:


> Sind deine Bundbarsche Wildfänge?
> 
> 
> Und?
> ...



Ja da sind ein paar Wildfänge bei,und die kommen aus nem see der 600 km lang ist.


----------



## FlotterHecht (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*



eifler77 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das oben gelesen
> 
> ne dafür wird im deckel ein loch eingearbeitet
> futterloch
> ...



also ich hab mirnne 5l flasche(ich glaub 1.20 mit mineralwasser) ausm tegut gehot und eine sauerstoffpumpe aus dem askari katalog gekauft (3.50€) und  noch 2 wasserpflanzen (2)
und oben die flasche den hals weggeschnitten und fertig für moderlieschen is das gut 
tschööö mit ö#h


----------



## stefano89 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: köderfischbecken?*

Is dann damit zu vergleichen, als wenn man dich in ne Duschkabine einschließt.
Leute, ich muss sagen, ich find das Thema auch sch*****
Wenn ihr euch keinen kleinen Teich oder vergleichbares zulegen wollt, dann fangt eure Köfis frisch oder gefriert sie ein. So eine Hälterung ist nicht Artgerecht, das ist Tierquälerei. 
Nur um es sich bequemer zu machen bzw eventuell mehr Bisse zu bekommen find ich dass echt arm! Soviel dazu, viel Spass noch beim Fische quälen...


----------

